
Li-Fi: The Future of Internet - myinnerbanjo
https://medium.com/acmvit/li-fi-the-future-of-internet-e573eab6bd0d
======
Nokinside
5G home routers do this next year.

I don't think Li-Fi has much change except on specialized applications.

